# Can't draw



## feaxxae (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi, I've been in the furry community for a while now, but never actually made a fursona, the reason for that is I can't draw at all and everytime I try to make him, I fail... If there's anyone out there willing to help me create one I wouldn't be able to thank you enough

My species is a Fox with a snow white fur and ocean blue/aqua colour eyes.
He has long black hair or red hair (still deciding) and glasses (like me irl only I have red hair)
Black coloured clothes.

If there's more you need to know I will add the missing information

already an early thanks =^w^=


----------



## lyar (Sep 20, 2016)

If your okay with a traditional piece then I may be able to help you.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 20, 2016)

I used an online application called 'Hero Maker' to create my sona's beta.
There is also a downloadable out there called 'Fursona Maker' that can help make a base body (it does have nsfw parts though)
So even if you can't draw, you can still make some reference images to help artists make an official reference sheet.


----------



## feaxxae (Sep 20, 2016)

lyar said:


> If your okay with a traditional piece then I may be able to help you.



I have no clue how that looks like :s I am curios tho


----------



## lyar (Sep 20, 2016)

feaxxae said:


> I have no clue how that looks like :s I am curios tho


 Traditional art means that is on paper or other physical mediums


----------



## feaxxae (Sep 20, 2016)

lyar said:


> Traditional art means that is on paper or other physical mediums



Ah okey, I actually prefer something digital, thanks for the help tho =^w^=


----------



## lyar (Sep 20, 2016)

Yup as I thought. Good luck then, it would also be smart for you to create a thread in the "art request" part of the forum.


----------



## Piccolora (Sep 21, 2016)

I would recommend getting ahold of a fursona base and using that to make a rough concept of what your fursona will look like.

I did this and it helped my commission artist greatly when making my ref sheet.



Spoiler: Base Edit














Spoiler: Ref Sheet


----------



## Orbit The Wolf (Jan 24, 2019)

lyar said:


> If your okay with a traditional piece then I may be able to help you.


hey if u were to draw mine would i have to pay if u want to contact me email me at 1.fairytail.fan@gmail.com


----------

